# 19" Tsportline Model 3 wheels - range vs stock Tesla 19"?



## acj21 (Sep 11, 2018)

Question I'm trying to find an answer to.... 

Are the Tsportline wheels much lighter than the stock silver 19" wheels on the model 3? How about any difference in overall mileage/range with the Tsportlines?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

See this page:

https://tsportline.com/blogs/owners-guide/the-tesla-model-3-wheel-guide

OEM 19" wheels are 25 lbs
T-Sportline 19" wheels are 29 lbs.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

IMO the main difference is if you want the Model S wheel look vs the Model 3 19" wheel look.


----------



## acj21 (Sep 11, 2018)

Am I missing something from that link? It doesn't talk about range vs stock Tesla wheels. If one wheel is lighter, I imagine that increases range, but how does it affect acceleration? I hated physics in high school.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

acj21 said:


> If one wheel is lighter, I imagine that increases range


Correct.


> but how does it affect acceleration?


It decreases acceleration a bit too.

See this video for a great discussion about how wheel weight affects performance.


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

The difference in range is negligible.


----------



## stlgrym3 (Nov 4, 2018)

wow, did not know TSportline 19" are 4lb heavier than stock, that's 16 additional lb of upsprung weight. i'm not a big fan of heavy wheels, looks like have to save up for the forged ones.


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

stlgrym3 said:


> wow, did not know TSportline 19" are 4lb heavier than stock, that's 16 additional lb of upsprung weight. i'm not a big fan of heavy wheels, looks like have to save up for the forged ones.


Save up before our sale ends! You can save $1,000 on a set of 20" M3115 Forged Wheel and Tire Package!


----------



## stlgrym3 (Nov 4, 2018)

Very tempting to order the TST 19”, but the extra weight is giving me pauses. For those who went from Sport 19” to TST 19” do you feel the differences in acceleration and mileage?


----------



## Michael Romano (Aug 8, 2018)

The 20" M3115 TSportline forged wheels are lighter that the lightest Tesla wheels. For example, the TSportline 20" wheels are lighter than even the 18" Aerowheels-- with the Aerowheel covers removed.


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Michael Romano said:


> The 20" M3115 TSportline forged wheels are lighter that the lightest Tesla wheels. For example, the TSportline 20" wheels are lighter than even the 18" Aerowheels-- with the Aerowheel covers removed.


That's right!

20" M3115 in a square (20x8.5 Front & Rear) fitment will yield 19.45 lbs per wheel!


----------



## Michael Romano (Aug 8, 2018)

Hey TSportline, are you guys open today? I've emailed and called three times. You're apparently on the message boards, but is someone available to answer questions by phone?


----------



## stlgrym3 (Nov 4, 2018)

love the M311 forged wheels, but do not want 20". TSportline please give consideration making these in 19" at around 17lb each, they'll sell like hotcakes i promise


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Michael Romano said:


> Hey TSportline, are you guys open today? I've emailed and called three times. You're apparently on the message boards, but is someone available to answer questions by phone?


We are available 9am - 6 pm PST Monday to Saturday.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

If range efficiency is what your after the 18's from Tsportline gave me a huge bump in range from my stock 20's. 9 pounds lighter per tire and I 'm seeing a minimum of 75 wh/m improvement.


----------



## Michael Romano (Aug 8, 2018)

T Sportline said:


> We are available 9am - 6 pm PST Monday to Saturday.


Weird. I emailed and called three times yesterday. No return call. Nothing. Wanted to place an order before the end of the year. Guess I'll buy my wheels elsewhere.


----------



## Richt (Jun 30, 2018)

Jay79 said:


> If range efficiency is what your after the 18's from Tsportline gave me a huge bump in range from my stock 20's. 9 pounds lighter per tire and I 'm seeing a minimum of 75 wh/m improvement.


Wow that is huge. So these tsportline 18 will fit on a P3D+ then? Are they as good as the aero wheels? Love the 20s for the summer but looking for a high efficiency wheel for the winter (ideally at least as good as the aero 18s which don't fit the P3D+ as I understand it)


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Richt said:


> Wow that is huge. So these tsportline 18 will fit on a P3D+ then?


Correct. To be clear, all of our Model 3 Wheels are machined to fit all Tesla Model 3s.



Michael Romano said:


> Wanted to place an order before the end of the year. Guess I'll buy my wheels elsewhere.


Our products are available on our website to order: http://tsportline.com


----------



## Richt (Jun 30, 2018)

Yes saw on the site, that's wonderful. How does the efficiency compare with say the Aero 18" wheels?

And I see you have $300 or so off the $1500 if you buy before 12/31 according to the email promotion. That is great!


----------



## Michael Romano (Aug 8, 2018)

T Sportline said:


> We are available 9am - 6 pm PST Monday to Saturday.


Your company is not answering phones at all, or returning calls 9am - 6 pm PST Monday to Saturday. I understand this past Tuesday was a holiday, but your company is running a promotion that expires this coming Tuesday. Respectfully, you're pushing sales without also pushing customer service. If TSportline is closed until after New Years Day, that's totally understandable. Many businesses are closed during the holidays. But not all the required information prior to making a $5,000+ purchase is available on your website, and you posting here misleading information is unfortunate.

Is TSportline open and available to provide customer service prior to Tuesday, or not? A direct answer would be much appreciated.


----------



## Michael Romano (Aug 8, 2018)

Richt said:


> And I see you have $300 or so off the $1500 if you buy before 12/31 according to the email promotion. That is great!


Be aware that they will tack-on shipping. When I started to place an order, they added $200 shipping at the last stage of checkout.


----------

